# TSR msg boards demise?



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Does anyone here have info on the demise of TSR forums? THey just disappeared 2days ago.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

What's TSR? And welcome to ChefTalk!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

the message boards from www.topsecretrecipes.com ???

If so, you may want to email the webmaster( or mistress ) and see what happened. I hope I've helped.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Here is the answer I received when I inquired what happened to the boards:

Thanks for the mail. It is with sadness that we inform you that the 
message boards are now permanently closed. A few days ago, 
the boards crashed our server. Unfortunately, we were unable to 
give any notice of this.

Over the years the message boards have become extremely 
popular. We have tried 
several solutions to maintain these busy forums without 
jeopardizing the rest of the TSR web site to no avail.

While we appreciate your comments and input, we are resigned in 
our decision not to provide this service any longer. We hope that 
you have made some lasting friendships and have amassed some 
terrific recipes.

Please continue to check into TSR each week for an original recipe 
clone. To ensure that you don't miss any of our recipes, be sure to
subscribe to our weekly newsletter! For more information click 
here:
http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/subscription.htm.

In the coming months we will be adding many new and exciting 
features to the web site. We hope you will stay tuned to watch it 
unfold!

Best Regards

My guess is that there was way too much supervision and expenditure of money needed. They had requested donations a few months ago to keep the boards running.........


----------



## bekarose (Dec 15, 2001)

It's really too bad when things like this happen. However, I think that we will survive......lol.


----------

